# Favorite coda?



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Composition with a best. coda? My favorite must be the coda from Beethovens 5th symphony.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Can't decide between these two:

*Poulenc* Sextet for Piano and Wind
*Tippett* Third String Quartet


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

A lot come to mind, but the coda from Dvorak's Eighth Symphony finale has always been a standout for me. But, you need to hear a great performance live or on a really good recording to hear the brass properly.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Mozart pc 24, final movement coda. People who say that Mozart is predictable should take that into account.
Dvoraks 7th sy final mvt coda - astounding finish. (I think sy 7 is better than 8 or 9)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Dvoraks 7th sy final mvt coda - astounding finish. (I think sy 7 is better than 8 or 9)


In terms of the whole symphony, and in a cumulative way, I wouldn't argue with you. In terms of just the aural experience of the coda itself, nothing beats the 8th for me. But, that's part of the fun of this music. We do tend to hear things a bit differently from one another.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> In terms of the whole symphony, and in a cumulative way, I wouldn't argue with you. In terms of just the aural experience of the coda itself, nothing beats the 8th for me. But, that's part of the fun of this music. We do tend to hear things a bit differently from one another.


I used to love the 8th - but for some reason I went off it - mainly because the last mvt seemed to me too brash.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I love the coda of the finale of Beethoven's 7th. Its kinda hilarious in that its longer than the development, and about as long as the whole rest of the movement, but its also epic and heroic sounding, and such a rush to listen to.


----------



## BeatOven (May 23, 2012)

A few fun ones that jump to mind - few of many;

Brahms - P. C. in B flat, Op.83 - 2nd Mvmnt

Beethoven - P. C. No. 3 in C minor - 3rd Mvmnt 
- P. C. No. 4 in G - 3rd Mvmnt
- Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93 (YES! the 8th!)- 1st Mvmnt

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake Suite - Final scene


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I will say Shostakovich, symphony no. 11, Tocsin. Also, the conclusions to Bruckner's Fourth and Fifth.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

The coda to the first movement of Beethoven's opus 109 piano sonata is a favorite of mine. It's a wisp of a conclusion to what is already a very wispy movement--sort of like the last puff of a brief but fulfilling cigarette.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Eschbeg said:


> The coda to the first movement of Beethoven's opus 109 piano sonata is a favorite of mine. It's a wisp of a conclusion to what is already a very wispy movement--sort of like the last puff of a brief but fulfilling cigarette.


Cigarette? Sounds like a death wish.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds about right to me. This is, after all, the morose ol' late-Beethoven we're talking about.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Particular favorites of mine:
First movement of Brahms' Fourth.
Last movement of Mahler's Fifth.
Last movement of Beethoven's Opus 127 quartet (E-flat)


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Eschbeg said:


> The coda to the first movement of Beethoven's opus 109 piano sonata is a favorite of mine. It's a wisp of a conclusion to what is already a very wispy movement--sort of like the last puff of a brief but fulfilling cigarette.


I've spent the past week living with the last movement going around and around in my head like an ear worm (not necessarily a bad thing -- it's long been a favorite piece -- but enough is enough.) But just realized that as evanescent as the first movement begins, and as quietly as the last ends, you could segue the end around to the beginning -- ad infinitum!


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Two out of this world codas
1: Bruckner symphony 9 1st movement. 
2: Peng Peng Gong piano concerto no 3.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Bruckner - Symphonies 4 (I & IV), 5 (IV), 6 (I & IV), 8 (IV)
Brahms - Piano quintet - IV
Walton - Symphony 1 - I & IV
Langgaard - Symphonies 1 (IV) & 6
Dvorák - Symphonies 5 (IV), 7 (IV) & 8 (IV)
Stenhammar - Symphony 2 (IV)
Nielsen - Symphonies 3 (I & IV), 4 (IV), 5 & 6 (IV)
Sibelius - Symphonies 2 (IV) & 5 (III)
Tchaikovsky - Piano concerto 1 (I & III), Symphonies 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Shostakovich - Symphonies 5 (IV), 6 (III), 7 (IV), 10 (IV), 11 (IV), 12 (IV)
Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 2 (I) & 8 (IV)
Myaskovsky - Symphony 22
Foerster - Symphony 4 (IV)
Glazunov - Symphonies 5 (IV), 6 (IV) & 8 (IV)
Schmidt - Symphony 2 (III)
Bax - Symphonies 1 (I & III), 4 (III) & 5 (III)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

There are a lot of great codas already mentioned. Two of my personal favorites are:

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto (3rd mvt)
Dvorak's Cello Concerto (3rd mvt)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

All four Chopin Ballades have incredible codas.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I must repeat my deathless verse:

Old Ludwig would always put lots, a full loada
Good stuff into every last coda.
They grew to such size
That they won the first prize
In a contest with Carol A. Doda.

The historical reference is left to the student to discover. Hint: Ms. Doda, a dancer at the Condor Club in North Beach, boasted of her "twin '44s."


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My favourite coda is the one at the end of the first movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony. Surprise, suprise!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

BenG said:


> 1: Bruckner symphony 9 1st movement.


This. I've been a little obsessed with this coda this year. No doubt one of the most sublimely grandiose and majestic moments in music.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Mahler's 9th has got to have a shout out here


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The one that springs immediately to mind is the apparent slow elegaic finish followed by the huge outburst at the finale of Dvorak's cello concerto, a golden moment that never fails to tug the heartstrings.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

an effective harmonic plan in Beethoven: 



E flat major -> D flat major -> C major


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Mahler 4 - Adagio (must be played truly immaculate by the strings to really pull it off! all those flagolets!)
Bruckner 4 - Finale (Celibidache - surprise, surprise!)
Bruckner 7 - Allegro moderato (killer timpani pedal point, probably the greatest pedal point in whole symphonic genre!)
Vaughan Williams 9 - Andante tranquillo (I cannot explain why it moves me so much but it does)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The whirlwind ending of Prokofiev's third piano concerto rates very highly.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

this is about the peak.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I love the codas from Bruckner symphonies.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Bruckner 5th symphony


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

A few that immediately come to mind and sticking with the Bs for now

Beethoven 3 last movement
Beethoven 5 last movement
Beethoven 7 first and last movement
Beethoven 8 first movement
Brahms 2 last movement
Brahms 4 first and last movement
Bruckner 6 first movement (especially Celibidache)
Bruckner 7 first movement
Berlioz fantastique last movement


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Bruckner 7 the adagio. Really though, Bruckner has quite the codas.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

larold said:


> Bruckner 5th symphony


I second this! Glorious coda in all respects.


----------



## nncortes (Oct 5, 2014)

Sibelius 2
Tristan and Isolde
Shostakovich 5
Brahms 1
Mahler 2
Barber Violin Concerto


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

nncortes said:


> Sibelius 2
> Tristan and Isolde
> Shostakovich 5
> Brahms 1
> ...


Agree some of these have great codas, but they tend to have more than one...


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Franz Schmidt's Piano Concerto when the sprightly opening theme of the 3rd movement slows down at the coda, molto grandioso.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Blimey, you folks like a dramatic coda!
My favourite, and has been so for decades, is the end of Sibelius's 6th, as the piece settles gently and ends with a long, contented sigh. 
He has another gorgeous coda to Pohjola's Daughter, where soft strings meander off and lead the tonality astray, then three notes down in the bowels of the cello/basses bring it back. Very effective.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

How about the last couple of variations of Rachmaninoff's Paganini Rhapsody for a fun, super exciting and more lighthearted ending. Also, Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2 !


----------

